# Recommendation of Gasket Material for Smoker Door



## Brenkj (Jun 17, 2019)

I took delivery of an offset smoker this weekend and I seasoned it Sunday afternoon.   During the seasoning process I noticed a fair amount of smoke leaking out from the main smoker door.   Can anyone recommend a heat-resistant rubber material I can use to line the inside edge of the door to create a gasket and seal in that escaping smoke?    Thanks.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 17, 2019)

I wouldn't fool with it.  Give it some time and the seasoning will seal it up a little.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2019)

I agree..  if it's not the firebox door not to worry ...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 17, 2019)

I agree with 5GRILLZ and JckDanls.  Best leave it be.


----------



## Brenkj (Jun 17, 2019)

Okay, thanks for the quick replies.    Thanks.


----------



## radio (Jun 17, 2019)

Most of us use the high temp RTV silicone sealant to make a gasket of sorts.  Clean the heck out of the surface it will go on (usually the under side of the lid/door) use masking tape to go around the edges of the main chamber, use vegetable oil to coat the heck out of the masking tape, then run a hefty bead of the sealant all around the underneath of the lid maybe 1/4 inch or so from the edge.  Gently let down the lid and let it set at least overnight to cure.
Lift the lid carefully making sure the silicone comes loose easily.  Remove the masking tape and Voila! you have a gasket!
There are fiberglass gasket ropes you can buy and glue to the lid, but in my experience they can't compress enough where the lid fits fairly snug and often leak as bad or worse than no gasket.
The sweet thing about the silicone is it hardens exactly at the right thickness in both the tight areas and the larger gaps


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 17, 2019)

Let it breath.


----------



## Brenkj (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.   Since this is my first offset smoker, I guess I should have asked the first question first:   Is it okay for a small amount of smoke to leak out of the door?   Is it actually preferable to having the door completely sealed?    Thanks


----------



## radio (Jun 17, 2019)

Brenkj said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies.   Since this is my first offset smoker, I guess I should have asked the first question first:   Is it okay for a small amount of smoke to leak out of the door?   Is it actually preferable to having the door completely sealed?    Thanks



All smokers will leak a small amount.  What you don't want is one that fits together so loosely that a breeze will cause it to puff smoke, or worse yet, draw in outside air into the cooking chamber from the gaps making it very difficult to maintain temps. Yes, some minor temp swings are inevitable, but the smoker needs to get it's air through the intake in the firebox and the tighter everything else fits, the more efficient the smoker will be and the easier it is for fire management.
It is equally important to seal any gaps between the fire box and cooking chamber


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 18, 2019)

If you have significant leakage, you can use lava lock gasket.


----------



## negolien (Jan 17, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> If you have significant leakage, you can use lava lock gasket.



Yup I got some for my MB Gravity.. thinking of going with some flat rope for the fire doors as these rubber ones don't look like they are gonna last.


----------

